# Favorite movie soundtracks



## TomS (Jun 18, 2012)

Didn't find a thread on this one yet. 
What's your favorite movie soundtrack? 

Here's mine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzLIOH7ftMY&feature=colike


----------



## Rodders (Jun 18, 2012)

Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back was always my fouvourite soundtrack. Other (SF) include The Terminator by Brad Fiedel, Escape from New York by John Carpenter, Vangelis's Blade Runner.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jun 18, 2012)

Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade is one that I really like. To The Stars from Dragonheart's pretty good as well.

Not much of a film buff, though.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh, it didn't say SFF - Bridget Jones' is fab. Blues Brothers. Paris Texas. Big Blue, I love its music.... Dune, for all its many faults, had a good soundtrack. Lord of the Rings. Oh and Titanic*


*I am joking. Honesly.


----------



## J-Sun (Jun 18, 2012)

_This Is Spinal Tap_!

Just kidding, but it is fun. 

I think there actually is a thread like this but I forget what/where. For this, I'm thinking more of "music in the movies" than "albums produced from movie music". Not sure what's really intended. I don't tend to get or listen to soundtracks albums as such.

My favorites are the original _Star Wars_ soundtrack and probably _Pulp Fiction_. It's hard to pick just one but each is my single favorite orchestral and rock soundtrack. I don't think the music of any other movie does as much to make the movie (and be excellent music in its own right) as the music of these two, especially _Star Wars_.

I also like _American Grafitti_, _Animal House_, _Platoon_ and probably more like them. Also _Rock 'n' Roll High School_. And _Ferris Bueller's Day Off_. All of these have awful things in them, but have a lot of great stuff, too.

I wouldn't have thought to mention _Blade Runner_ if Rodders hadn't, but I also like that. Can't go wrong with _2001_, either.


----------



## TomS (Jun 18, 2012)

My idea was musical scores, often orchestral. But if there are soundtracks with more contemporary music involved then that's fine too.


----------



## Muphry (Jun 26, 2012)

I love Drive's score. And what Trent Reznor and Atticus Ross did for The Social Network and The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. They're kind of low-key though and I don't really listen to them outside the movies.

Tron: Legacy was a mediocre film, but with a great soundtrack by Daft Punk.


----------



## TomS (Jun 26, 2012)

OK, I've never watched them all the way through but, as a Pink Floyd fan, I'd have to say the soundtracks to* More* and *Obscured by Clouds (La Vallee)*. The films are a little weird for me but the soundtracks are fine albums in their own right.


----------



## FireDragon-16 (Jun 26, 2012)

I have so many that I like...
Right now, I'd have to say my favorite is *Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2*.


----------



## J-Sun (Jun 26, 2012)

TomS said:


> OK, I've never watched them all the way through but, as a Pink Floyd fan, I'd have to say the soundtracks to* More* and *Obscured by Clouds (La Vallee)*. The films are a little weird for me but the soundtracks are fine albums in their own right.



Oh, good one - I was trying to think of movies with good music and didn't think about good music with movies. I've never seen _La Vallee_ at all, but I love _Obscured by Clouds_. (Somehow haven't heard _More_, AFAIR.) So then there's the Eurythmics' _1984: For the Love of Big Brother_ soundtrack (haven't seen that movie all the way through, if at all). Probably more, but I'd have to think about it more.

Then, from a certain POV, _The Wall_ is also a soundtrack, after the fact. And stuff like Zeppelin's _The Song Remains the Same_, though that's also cheating.


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 28, 2012)

I like a lot of movie soundtracks and they vary from Star Wars to Julie Taymore's adaptation of Titus Andronicus. However, for me, there is  one movie soundtrack that is above all others - *The Great Escape*. The music is a perfect companion to that fantastic movie


----------



## Huttman (Jun 28, 2012)

This is a loaded topic for me, so much brilliant music to choose from. Since its late I'll keep it short and perhaps it is because I watched Star Trek II tonight, but James Horner's music in ST 2&3 are so swaying and emotional for me. Star Trek 6 too, especially at the end.
Then there is John Williams and Bear McCreary....oh my.


----------



## Moonbat (Jun 28, 2012)

Any of the classic John Williams are up there, but presently for me it;d have to be *Black Snake Moan*, what a brilliant set of blues songs running through the film.

I didn't like *Drive*, I thought the sound track was pretty rubbish, just some bland noise turned up too loud. I also always liked *Dumb and Dumber* for the songs it had. Then again something like *The Breakfast Club* will always hold a place in my heart. and what about musicals? *Mary Poppins* anyone?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 28, 2012)

Conan the Barbarian by Basil Poledouris. Simply a great piece of work. Unlike a lot of soundtracks, each track stands on its own and there's no ambient filler. There are two issues, a standard, and an extended import. Get the extended if you can.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Jun 28, 2012)

ok it's not SFF, but if we are talking movie soundtracks, then the soundtrack to _Taxi Driver_ is genius. IMO.


----------



## clovis-man (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm not really in the habit of trying to revive moribund threads, but somehow I missed this one when it was active. I would have to nominate John Williams theme from* Star Wars* (episode 4) as one of the most influential. In 1977, there weren't really any truly epic or heroic themes out there in contemporary movies. Williams' music brought back some optimism to what had become an increasingly cynical medium.

For just plain good scoring, I would have to give the nod to anything by Jerry Goldsmith. From the very first *Planet of the Apes *on to *Patton*, *Logan's Run,* *Star Trek, The Motion Picture*, *Alien* (though heavily messed with), *The Mummy* (1999) and many, many more. He was one of a kind.


----------



## reiver33 (Oct 9, 2012)

As has been mentioned - John Williams and Bear McCreary*. I find the main theme in 'I, Robot' sticks in my head.


* Not when he goes off on a faux-Irish jig


----------



## Kylara (Oct 9, 2012)

Gladiator, mmm wistful, whenever it rolls round on my computer I have to watch the film again...LOTR is amazing, the main theme from Schindler's List is just beautiful...(melancholic? me?! Never  )


----------



## MattC (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh man, where to start? *The Wrath of Khan * I thought was a lovely piece of music and don't think it could have been done any better by anyone else - Horner's score is, IMHO, the finest Star Trek score. I'll always return to the * Star Wars* soundtracks too.*

But I guess the best score is William's music for * Raiders of the Lost Ark*. Dark, brooding, exciting, militaristic and let's face it - pretty violent. What more could you want? And the "Airplane Fight" track is simply sublime!


----------



## Rodders (Oct 10, 2012)

I really enjoyed the soundtrack to Sunshine by John Murphy.


----------



## Dave (Oct 10, 2012)

I'd have to say all of the above. For instrumental soundtracks John Williams, Jerry Goldsmith and Danny Elfman are top.

I'd have to add any Quentin Tarantino film to the list. He really thinks over what he includes. 

I'd also add _28 Days Later_ by John Murphy - that track _In the house, in a heartbeat_ is re-used on TV on an almost weekly basis. I think they even used some of that same soundtrack on Dr. Who last week (it was very similar if not.)

Ennio Morricone - all those spaghetti westerns and more.
John Barry - _James Bond_ and _Harry Palmer_ and _Midnight Cowboy_
Vangelis - _Chariots of Fire_ and_ Blade Runner_

Also, what about musicals - _West Side Story_ would be my top, or _Lion King_ or any Rodgers And Hammerstein or any Beatles film.

I also like the _Napoleon Dynamite_ soundtrack.

I could probably go on...


----------



## Gordian Knot (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm a huge score collection fan. Though at just over 400 scores in my collection, I am a piker compared to a lot of others I know.

So it would be very hard to have "a" favorite. The ones I play regularly though include The Rocketeer, Raiders of the Lost Ark, Star Wars (none of that "episode" garbage), Star Trek the Motion Picture, The Wrath of Khan.

In more recent times, How to Train Your Dragon, The Mummy Returns (actually all of the Mummy movies have wonderful scores), The Rock, King Arthur, Thor and The Avengers.

And that is really just the tip of the proverbial iceberg.


----------



## clovis-man (Oct 10, 2012)

Gordian Knot said:


> In more recent times, How to Train Your Dragon, The Mummy Returns (actually all of the Mummy movies have wonderful scores), The Rock, King Arthur, Thor and The Avengers.


 
I'd have to include Harry Gregson-Williams (someone I know nothing about) for the score to *The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe*. Really good stuff in a contemporary film.



Dave said:


> I'd have to add any Quentin Tarantino film to the list. He really thinks over what he includes.


 
How about his inclusion of the "Five, Six, Seven, Eights" in *Kill Bill*. Heard often since then in Vonage commercials.


----------



## Allegra (Oct 14, 2012)

I'd add any Roman Polanski's films. Also, *The Godfather*.


----------



## FireDragon-16 (Oct 15, 2012)

Gordian Knot said:


> I'm a huge score collection fan. Though at just over 400 scores in my collection, I am a piker compared to a lot of others I know.
> 
> So it would be very hard to have "a" favorite. The ones I play regularly though include The Rocketeer, Raiders of the Lost Ark, Star Wars (none of that "episode" garbage), Star Trek the Motion Picture, The Wrath of Khan.
> 
> ...



I'm the same way! My mom thinks I'm weird, but I point out that there are worse things I could be collecting and that gets her to drop it for at least a little while. 

Of the ones I own at this moment, I'd have to say my 'favorite' is a tie between *The Tourist* and *August Rush*.

I own *How to Train Your Dragon* already, and I really want to get The Mummy ones as well as Thor and Avengers, and those are just the tip of my very lengthy list


----------



## The Holy Drunk (Oct 24, 2012)

Since people have already (deservedly) praised John Williams to the roof tops, I'll give kudos to *John Murphy* for Sunshine (EDIT: didn't see Rodders or Dave's props), and the ever wonderful Third Man theme by *Anton Karas*. 

Its on a technicality as his music was used on the original 60s Thunderbirds film, but *Barry Gray* did all the brilliant music on Gerry Anderson's Supermarionation TV shows - Thunderbirds, Stingray, Captain Scarlet etc. plus plenty of jaunty 60s advert themes. A seriously under appreciated composer.


----------

